# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  6.5 creedmoor swap

## Nathanfish

I've got 43 rounds of hornady superformance. 
Used to go well in my rifle till I chopped it now American whitetail is the go to. Swaps? Or sell $100?

----------


## Beetroot

What projectile do these have?

----------


## Nathanfish

> What projectile do these have?


129 grain sst

----------

